# Photoshop Effects for enlarged Low Resolution Pictures



## AmySeol (Mar 27, 2014)

Hi,

I wanted to try something new. Apart from high resolution pictures, I have some low resol. images. I thought why not enlarge these pictures and then apply some of Photo effects and get them printed on Canvas/Poster.
But I could not get an effective solution.

Can you please help with how to apply "LOMO"/ "DISTRESSED" photo effect to low resolution images(which have been enlarged to 20"*30") so that we can hide pixelation and thus make them look good on Canvas/Poster.


----------



## Braineack (Mar 27, 2014)

Why dont you use a fractal-based software program that's actually deisnged to enlarge photos for printing?

this one comes to mind: Perfect Resize 8 ? onOne Software

even PS has a quick and dirty resize (look at the image size options, ever noticed 'best for enlargements'?


----------



## cheshirecat79 (Mar 27, 2014)

I would also suggest Perfect Resize. However, Photoshop CC has a new upsampling tool if you have the software and want to try that. 
What's New in Photoshop CC: Intelligent Upsampling


----------



## KmH (Mar 27, 2014)

Because of it's texture canvas hides all kinds of less than helpful image artifacts.

What image file type are the low-res images?
 If they are JPEGs what many think is pixelation is actually the borders of the MCU's (Minimum Coded Units - 8x8 , 8x16, and/or 16x16 pixel groups), one of the ways JPEG uses to compress a file.


----------



## AmySeol (Mar 29, 2014)

I have tried the Perfect resize but at times even after enlargement, we do get some pixelation which show up in prints. As KmH, mentioned that canvas has texture which can hide some of pixelation but in my case it shows little more. 

Do we have a alternative in which we apply Effects such as "LOMO"/"Distressed" with some special modification?? 
I tried but could not reach the satisfactory level, so wanted to ask if you have worked with any such case??


----------



## sm4him (Mar 29, 2014)

When you say "low res" photos, I'm wondering just HOW low res and how much you've even got to work with. 
If what you have is a 72dpi, 500px on the long side image, I can't imagine that much of anything you do is going to make it look good printed at 20" x 30".

Where are the low-res images coming from? Are these old photos from a point-and-shoot? Cell phone pics?


----------



## AmySeol (Apr 1, 2014)

Yes these are some of Cellphone images, some old photos and few include facebook images too.. an image even has resolution 700*810.


----------

